# Westside Barbell Powerlifting?



## Milo (May 27, 2015)

Almost all of us have heard of Westside Barbell, but does anyone have experience with the training methods it preaches? 
I ask because I'm thinking about taking my training for a turn from bodybuilding style to powerlifting. Can one expect to get similar mass gains with this style of training, or is it mainly for strength and competition?


----------



## snake (May 28, 2015)

You can be strong and still body build and power lift and still look good. One does not exclude the other. But the last few months you'll need to commit to one to be at the top of your game.


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2015)

My main thought process behind this is purely powerlift for this next cycle. From a strictly mass gaining perspective, would powerlifting only be as successful to this goal as pure bodybuilding? By pure bodybuilding I mean it in a classical sense i.e high volume, and a mixture of compounds and isolations.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2015)

Most people don't understand what volume actually is until they get into powerlifting...

Powerlifters also tend to incorporate a lot of hypertrophy work into their training. 

Whenever I see  a bodybuilder doing a bunch of sets of 10 or 12 on squats it annoys the shit out of me... then they post all over instagram about how they are a lion cause they squat.

If you are doing 10 reps that's not squatting!!

Anyway, westside is just one way to go about doing it. Or according to Jol and SFG the only way lol

I have trained with a couple guys that were at westside.  One of them will follow it until he dies the other prefers other things.  

Can you give me an idea as to what you mean by training like a powerlifter though?


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Most people don't understand what volume actually is until they get into powerlifting...
> 
> Powerlifters also tend to incorporate a lot of hypertrophy work into their training.
> 
> ...



You'll have to excuse my inconsistencies with the theory or principles of power lifting. You'll find that I really don't know what the **** I'm talking about with it. 

I suppose by powerlifting I mean:
a) Forgetting the machines and focusing on the basic foundation building exercises such as squat, bench, deadlift, BB rows
b) Going heavy and lowering the volume. For example instead of doing 4x15 on a particular exercise, I will try and go with 5x3-5
c) Focusing on improving my lifts every workout and getting stronger (and thus bigger) instead of doing lighter weight and working the muscle contraction and time under tension

My overall goal here is to get as big as possible. And my theory is that if I am getting stronger using these techniques, I will get bigger. I've always done a higher rep, lighter weight with isolation lift type approach to training and I'm not exactly getting the desired results. I've gotten bigger, but I want to fill out more if that makes sense. So I'm trying to come up with something new like this to try new avenues.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 28, 2015)

Switched to westside about 8 weeks ago from the cube. 

Cube was cool - but it's just a variation of WB. 

WB is were its at for me. I'll never change again. Pure and simple it's masterfully designed. 

I'm sure I'll throw in Sheiko again sometime..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2015)

Milo said:


> You'll have to excuse my inconsistencies with the theory or principles of power lifting. You'll find that I really don't know what the **** I'm talking about with it.
> 
> I suppose by powerlifting I mean:
> a) Forgetting the machines and focusing on the basic foundation building exercises such as squat, bench, deadlift, BB rows
> ...



Volume = reps x sets x weight. Leaving out the weight used can mislead you greatly on volume. Imagine doing 5x5 on squats. 5x5 @ 200lbs is a lot different volume than 5x5 @ 400lbs


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2015)

Milo said:


> You'll have to excuse my inconsistencies with the theory or principles of power lifting. You'll find that I really don't know what the **** I'm talking about with it.
> 
> I suppose by powerlifting I mean:
> a) Forgetting the machines and focusing on the basic foundation building exercises such as squat, bench, deadlift, BB rows
> ...



You will certainly get bigger with good powerlifting training. Using myself as an example, last October I was a consistent 190-192lbs while doing my own training. I decided to do a powerlifting meet so I sought POB to help coach me through it. Now I am a consistent 204-206lbs more muscular, bigger, and stronger. Even though strength is my goal the size is a not Unwelcomed consequence of the training. 

IMO a big difference between the two types of training, BB and PL, boils down to programming. Too many BB go to the gym and lift by feel. They make no progress over the long term or very little. If everything is by feel there is no objective way of measuring what you're doing....excluding the RPE scale for now. Powerlifters work with reps of 5 or less and higher intensities much more often than BBers but at least in POB's coaching I do utilize higher reps on accessory lifts. For example I may do 6 sets of 3 reps on deads at 85% but on glute bridges, SLDL, etc I may do 3-4 sets of 10-15 reps. 

1) everybody will benefit from using less machines and more free weights regardless of your goals. 

2) talked about in my previous post....volume takes into account the weight of the loaded bar as well

3) you may not add to the bar every workout, Joli and POB hate linear progressin , but you will work in a certain rep and set range depending in the intensity used. I have not really came close to lifting my maxes in the last 4wks of POB program but the volume and intensity of the work done will increase my maxes when it comes time to test them.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 28, 2015)

Instead of focusing on a programme not designed for mass (the goal of westside is PL performance first and foremost) why not simply incorporate a mix of reps/volume/movements in your current routine?

For example you can go 5x5 on the big compounds like bench, squat, RDL, OHP, etc. 
Then do the basic hypertrophy work on the assistance movements such as 2-3x10-12 on flyes, curls, tricep extensions, calf raises, etc. 

IME the Westside programme itself is not optimal for muscle growth, you need to adapt it. But if you adapt it then its not really the westside programme anymore now is it? - You see what I'm saying


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2015)

Some of my teammates are fat some are jacked!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2015)

The only true Westside Barbell method happens at Westside Barbell with Louie.

The rest of us are using the conjugate method...


----------



## snake (May 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you are doing 10 reps that's not squatting!!



I got to disagree on that. If you're right, I'm not squatting then.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 28, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The only true Westside Barbell method happens at Westside Barbell with Louie.
> 
> The rest of us are using the conjugate method...




Understanding how the conjugate method works and accepting the fact that it will work are 2 important keys.  You have to believe that the program is working so you end up putting in the most effort. At least for myself, if I don't believe in the program I get nothing from it.  It's not the program's fault, it's my own.


----------



## Milo (May 28, 2015)

Some good points, thanks for all the input y'all. Gonna let the ideas brew for a bit. I think I need to learn more about power lifting before I jump into it.


----------

